# sick cory cat fish??



## Luvfish (Jul 7, 2015)

Hi,

This is my first post. we have a 50 gallon FW aquarium with 4 guppies, 2 danio (one of which is missing since Sunday), and 3 cory cat fish.
My water parameters as of yesterday night were Ammonia-0 ppm, niRites-0 ppm, NiRates- 0 ppm, and Ph was 7.8 with API master test kit. 
Now I am missing my gold long fined Danio and my albino cory cat fish was resting on the floor of the aquarium past 2 days and last evening when I went to net him, thinking he was dead he swam away and hid. However he couldn't swim well and was swimming on his side and was practically tripping over his own fin and now I think he's dead (haven't found him as yet. Now my other 2 cory cat fish are sitting on the floor quietly.
I did go to the local pet store and they gave me fresh water salt to add to the tank...
I want some advice as all my fishes have been good for the past 2 months and I haven't added any new fish.


----------



## Yorg (Jan 4, 2015)

Luvfish said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is my first post. we have a 50 gallon FW aquarium with 4 guppies, 2 danio (one of which is missing since Sunday), and 3 cory cat fish.
> My water parameters as of yesterday night were Ammonia-0 ppm, niRites-0 ppm, NiRates- 0 ppm, and Ph was 7.8 with API master test kit.
> ...


Hi Luvfish:

I'm sorry that you're running into this problem after two uneventful months.

Your parameters look good. I notice your ph is on the alkaline side; has that changed at all over the two months? Do you have hard water?

Are the cories and danios eating and defecating? Do you see any spots, discolorations, wounds, or anything else on their bodies or fins? Do their eyes look normal?

I would hesitate to put the salt in with the cories; they're a bit sensitive to it, and if they're already stressed by something it could be too much.

I take it that the guppies are doing okay in the middle of all this?

Is your water temperature normal, and has it stayed steady lately?

Have you changed foods at all recently?

Sorry for all the questions, but I'm trying to narrow down what might be affecting your cories and danios so strongly.

-Yorg


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

With zeros straight across the board it sounds as if the tank isn't cycled. A cycled tank will show nitrates which are reduced by water changes. How often are you changing water? Are you changing out your media in filter a lot? How long has the tank been running?


----------

